# Vintage and antiques



## Yoopergirl58 (May 12, 2018)

For those of you that are collectors is there an app you use to show what an item is and it’s value?


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Here's 8 - and another is What'sitworth.com









The 8 Best Apps to Identify Anything Using Your Phone's Camera


These image recognition apps let you identify coins, plants, products, and more with your Android or iPhone camera.




www.makeuseof.com





I just googled "app to find item and it's value"....if you do that, you'll find more apps.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

A few years ago I just googled an item, and then used the "shopping" tab to see what similar items were selling for. Then I went to auctions and saw everyone had their head down in their phones using apps to find an items value.
To know what an items is, or its history, ie Cast Iron Cookware, you can find groups and blogs specific to the brand.


----------

